# What Plans Do You Have To Ring In The New Year?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So what are you going to do New Years Eve?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Getting together with some yankee folks in the south here, my parents r do in today. My buddies parents and his wifes parents are do in tommorow. Should be fun all four boys will be nutts as usual together. Me and the wife will be chilling with our friends, The mothers will chill drink wine and run there mouths as usual and all three fathers are retired from the job in NYC so they will probally get tipsy and tell war stories like they always do LOL. Most importantly keeping the boys up will be the hardest part especially all four till the ball drops. We accomplished it last year and hopely will pull it off this year.

Happy and safe new years to everyone.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be ringing in the new year on skype with my fiancee at midnight GMT and again 5 hours later. 

Not exactly a party but... hey


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Going over to the local restaurant:

http://www.gasthoflinde.ch/

We've given parties, been to parties, been invited by the neighbours and now we've decided to "go it alone", although most of the guests we know.

We can come home on all 4's if we need to - you can nearly see our house from the restaurant view.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Blizzard conditions forecasted starting tonight, lasting through Saturday afternoon, so I am hitting the grocery store, digging out the games and puzzles and making sure the wine is stocked. 

Not to mention cutting up treats so I can work the dogs in the newly cleaned out building here at the house. Thank you Doug!!! LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I will be on a plane bound for the Netherlands. Will be in Holland from Jan 1st till Jan 17th.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I will be reporting mikes arival to all the local newstations so people can make sure they are safe from harm :lol:

where you going to be at Mike ?

as for what Im going to do ? not a clue, something always comes up or happens but I never plan for newyears eve, just wait to see what happens and usualy end up somewhere thats not home not knowing how I got there in the first place


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I will be reporting mikes arival to all the local newstations so people can make sure they are safe from harm :lol:
> 
> where you going to be at Mike ?


I will be traveling all over Holland looking for nice dogs. I need many so it will be a busy 17 days for me.
I will be staying mostly in Almelo at night at Gerben's place.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

hope you have a nice time...almelo is a nice area to be...hope its not as cold as it was over the last few weeks and that the snow finally friggin melts already 

good luck with you're doghunting !


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sally makes her pesole, which I abhor, but I get a nice pork roast. I'll be in bed by 10 asleep by 1030. I figure 2011 will be here whether or I'm awake or asleep. 

DFrost


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill finally be taking care of the big ass 'yotes causing problems on the ranch. Yeeehaaaw! Thats how we do it out in the sticks.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

My friends and I will be ringing in the new year with one last Florida kegger.
And fireworks....lots and lots of fireworks.

But really, who needs a reason to party? \\/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

We are training morning and evening thurs/fri/sat/sun so get home around 7-8pm after training session on nu yr eve, put dog up, jump in hot tub, drink a couple, eat food and sleep then wake up 0530 Jan 1 2011 for tracking :-|


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My friend has his kids so I think we might take them to the local big shin dig thing that's family friendly. Definitely a different thing than what I'm used to doing!! OR we will stay home, play games and watch movies! Either way it should be fun.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> We are training morning and evening thurs/fri/sat/sun so get home around 7-8pm after training session on nu yr eve, put dog up, jump in hot tub, drink a couple, eat food and sleep then wake up 0530 Jan 1 2011 for tracking :-|


Single guy are ya Faisal :lol: Sounds like a fun for damn sure, I don't have big enough seeds to mention that one to the wife the little ones I got would be gone if I did. :-(
Not sure what were going to do the weather Carol is having is heading our way could be a quiet night at home, light the fire place grill up some wood roasted seafood and steaks maybe.
We start up club Saturday prolly go and play with the dog a bit


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Single guy are ya Faisal :lol: Sounds like a fun for damn sure, I don't have big enough seeds to mention that one to the wife the little ones I got would be gone if I did. :-(
> Not sure what were going to do the weather Carol is having is heading our way could be a quiet night at home, light the fire place grill up some wood roasted seafood and steaks maybe.
> We start up club Saturday prolly go and play with the dog a bit


Na man, wife n son off visiting in-laws :smile:... They get back Friday night. Good thing is that Donna trains and competes with her horse so we both give each other time for hobbies although she was on the brink of re-evaluating as we (dog n I) had training 4 straight days around X-mass too.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Sally makes her pesole, which I abhor, but I get a nice pork roast. I'll be in bed by 10 asleep by 1030. I figure 2011 will be here whether or I'm awake or asleep.
> 
> DFrost



That's kinda where I have been at. I had some really CRAZY New Year's Eves in my early twenties, to which I won't go into detail about LOL!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

Your question is discriminatory :-(

What about people that want to Schutzhund in the New Year, instead of Ring ;-)


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We have a kennel full of pet dogs (holiday boarding) so I will work. More work than normal due to the rains here in SoCal. Another storm predicted for the weekend too. Our wine rack is full including a couple a nice French bottles of Champagne so we'll be able to toast the New Year if we stay up that late.

At least there are pet boarders this year. For the last 2 years, it's been very dead. Either the economy is getting better here or people are using their free time and unemployment $$ to travel this holiday.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not sure what were going to do the weather Carol is having is heading our way could be a quiet night at home, light the fire place grill up some wood roasted seafood and steaks maybe.


It has started too Mike. Windy and snowing with some freezing rain mixed in. Going to a long couple of days, that is for sure. Hope it misses you guys, you have had enough it seems like. 

Have to say the dogs like it though.....ugh:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Your question is discriminatory :-(
> 
> What about people that want to Schutzhund in the New Year, instead of Ring ;-)


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
I finally got that thing boxed up.Will ship it Monday. Not really going out in this weather unless the ambulance/fire pager goes off. :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Your question is discriminatory :-(
> 
> What about people that want to Schutzhund in the New Year, instead of Ring ;-)


Somebody told me Schutzhund was "gay".


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> I finally got that thing boxed up.Will ship it Monday. Not really going out in this weather unless the ambulance/fire pager goes off. :-D



Excellent, I wouldn't go out in the cold either. It's 38 here now going to be 28 by 1PM and 3 by tomorrow morning :-(
I'm going to get some training in while it's still "warm"


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Somebody told me Schutzhund was "gay".



Lee,

That's a vicious lie spread by latent homosexuals who haven't 
come out of the closet yet. Plus they're jealous of the full hard grip that Schutzhund dogs have and are envious that their
dogs have girly grips and need soft fabric suits to bite ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Somebody told me Schutzhund was "gay".


Chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kids are in bed by 7,30 pm, as usual. Have a nice diner, see some tv, have some snacks.
I/we usually stay up till around 12 ( I should be in earlier, but I can't manage that one way or the other). So that's not different.

My new years wish is that we have an easy, quiet 2011...to much happened the last 18 mo, and except the birth of our daughter it have taken a lot of negative energy.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I drew the short straw at work and will be working a double shift. The dog and I will be popping a vintage bottle of coke zero.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I drew the short straw at work and will be working a double shift. The dog and I will be popping a vintage bottle of coke zero.


Bummer . I'm working too . Luckily not pulling a double though .

New Years hasn't been too busy around here for the past several years . But the busiest night I ever worked was a News Years 94' or 95 ' . This being on a weekend I think it will be interesting . 

Keep your head down if it's anything like around here at midnight it's going to sound like the 4th of July with all the gunshots going off .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I will definitely be keeping my head down. Come 2315 I will be inside a parking garage until the shooting stops or am requested. 

Stay safe and I hope all the WDF family has a safe and festive New Year.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

I will be taking a trip to Savannah, Georgia.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to work during the day shift and then i am on emergency call all night. No holiday spirits for me. It is payback for taking Christmas off.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Erin

Hope you enjoy your stay. There are only two things you have to remember in Savannah. If your walking around make sure your cocktail is in a plastic cup and stay in the middle of the city. Do not venture to far east or west. If you need any assistance send me a pm or just ask any patrolman for K95.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I will definitely be keeping my head down. Come 2315 I will be inside a parking garage until the shooting stops or am requested.
> 
> Stay safe and I hope all the WDF family has a safe and festive New Year.


One of the benefits of my current situation. When the Colonel gets on TV and says all available Troopers will be on the road, I am no longer included, ha ha. I don't miss it a bit (well ok, sometimes I do) But no New Years anyway.

DFrost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I am working a 48 hour shift, so no fun for me.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

probably watching kung fu panda with my 2 year old for the millionth time..."there is no charge for awsomeness, or attractiveness":-s


----------

